# Conversion of R to US dollars



## rapmarks

My link to the conversion chart no longer works, anyone have a good link?

Particularly can anyone tell me what R386.62 equals in US dollars?


----------



## Dave M

I would give you the answer, but I believe "R" could be one of at least three currencies.

This is the currency conversion link I have used for years.


----------



## Fern Modena

If you mean Rand, the currency of South Africa, the code you will use is ZAR.  The code for US Currency is USD, of course.  You can use the conversion table much quicker if you know this.

Fern


----------



## Kagehitokiri

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=386.62+zar+to+usd&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
$52.18

google works for most, including ZAR - "x ZAR to usd"

different terms are accepted depending on currency, like "baht" is fine for THB

http://www.xe.com/ucc/ is what i use for the more eclectic ones.


----------



## TSTex02

*Currency Conversion*

The converter site I use most often is http://www.xe.com. They currently list R7.17804 (ZAR) to $1USD. So R386.62 = $53.86USD.


----------

